# Build Dates. What's yours?



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

You can find your 'Build Date' on the aluminum tag placed under the hood by the drivers side headlight assembly.

*Mines Sept '03*. I've got one of the early ones. Perhaps one of the earliest?

Last :seeya


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

August 2004


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

June 2004. Anyone have any thoughts on how long it took for the cars to arrive at a dealer after they were made in OZ. Sequence #2911xx


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

My 05' was built on Dec 13th. I was able to get the VIN # too. It helps to work here at the dealership.  It should be here by the end of January or the first part of February.


----------



## Darrin (Nov 8, 2004)

August 2004


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

made in july 04 serial no 302573

post your serial #


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Where is the serial number located?

May be a dumb question?

thanks


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Last said:


> Where is the serial number located?
> 
> May be a dumb question?
> 
> thanks


got mine from my registration


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

August 2004.


----------



## JTBMW (Dec 31, 2004)

July '04. #3096xx


----------



## MtnGoat (Dec 31, 2004)

Built: October 2003
Took Delivery: January 30, 2004


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

Last said:


> Where is the serial number located?
> 
> May be a dumb question?
> 
> thanks


Among other places, it's embossed on the silver colored plate on the dash on the driver's side and visible from the outside through the windshield.

Mine was built in December '03; delivered to dealership 3/6/04 at 1130; sold 3/6 at 1500; S/N 2112xx.

Incidentally, I've read elsewhere that the serial numbers are assigned to the plant's entire production, not sequentially to GTOs, alone.
:seeya:


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

build date 8/04 purchased 12/23/04


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Built 08/04 bought 12/17/04


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow! 

A lot of August Builds here!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

#1: Quick Silver

Built: March 2004
Purchased: November 1st 2004

#2: Impulse Red

Built: August 2004
Purchased: December 30th 2004


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Jun04


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

March 04


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Torrid Red M6 build date Jan. 04/purchased Mar. 04

Impulse Blue A4 build date Jul. 04/purchased Dec. 04


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

august 04 , bought it 11/29/04


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

Built June 04
Bought 12/30/04
Blk/Blk M6


----------



## Papa's Goat (Dec 16, 2004)

*Build date info ---*

Impulse blue ext. --- 1 of 1,441
Bermuda blue int. --- 1 of 845
Manual 6 speed --- 1 of 805

Sequence # 295349
Build date June, 2004
Purchased/Delivered Nov. 10, 2004


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

QuickSilver '04
Built April '04
Purchased Dec. '04 (My Christmas present to me!)


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

December '03


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Jun 2004. So whats my car missing in terms of fixes.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

June 04 SR No. 288763


----------



## speed_demon_freak (Aug 2, 2004)

9/03 #1752xx


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

June '04


----------



## DAB (Aug 3, 2004)

August '04. Purchased 10/29/04. #3085XX


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

June 04 here as well. I expect a B-Day card! arty:


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Built May 04. Purchased 11/01


----------



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

June 04


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

my pulse red also,,I imagine all in one big run...in August


----------



## SoloBiker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Pulse Red M-6.*

Also, August Build Date. :agree


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

mine was made 6/04


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

June 04, picked up Dec. 29


----------



## Doctor Who (Nov 2, 2004)

May '04


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

april 16 on my g/f's b-day


----------



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

Mine's July 04, Ill assume it was on my Birthday so we can celebrate together! :cheers


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Bump Bump. Jan '05

also my birth month also!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

July 2005, picked up November 2005


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine was built in December 2003 and a picked it up January of 2005.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dec 04


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

First day of production in Sept 2003 - 171***


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Feb. 2005 Picked up Nov. 2005


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Feb 2005, purchased May 2005.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

my black gto was april 04

the silver gto was in may of or


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

April 05


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

October 03 for me.


----------

